# ***** Downtime *****



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Please expect some downtime Friday around Noon EST. Hopefully it should only be a few minutes of downtime. 

Going to try some new DB stuff to see if it helps the speed issues.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Righto, good luck


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. Fingers crossed.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good because TSF's speed is really poor and gets quite annoying. Hope to see some speed changes  .


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

There is always room for improvement!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks for the advance notice


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Good luck with it Jason!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know. I have been having site problems, so hopefully they will be fixed.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

can you let us know when you have finished your tweaks and then we can feed back "good / bad" news


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Ta for heeds up :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well the new DB stuff seems to have worked, the forum's flying along now - Good job to all who're responsible ray: ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

so far so good .. It's early yet .. :laugh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we are using the first sticky thread to post back on forum performance


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks .. will report there


----------

